# Loco shed & repair.



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello.
I'm back again to boring you with another project from my workbench.
This time is a loco shed & repair.
This models is just a half of a building.
Like a cutaway for photo purpose.
This is a diorama, designed to take pictures of rolling stock.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Some more pics...











































































































































































































































Regards.
Xavier


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a perspective view of the project.




















































































































































This is all for today,
Hope you like it, 

Regards,
Xavier


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to include explanatory text in images, 
but due to problems with the browser interface, I can not, 
I'm sorry. 
I find it almost impossible to merge images and text. 
Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, these are beyond description. Just amazing.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*FANTASTIC - looking model, Xavier! *







Beautiful craftsmanship!







Out of curiosity, though, is this intended as an indoor model or diorama







- Only asking because it looks a bit delicate to survive outdoors.







*Tom*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome work Xavier!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you switch to HTML editing, you can probably insert the text... 

Beautiful work! 

Greg


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks to all for yours comments, 
Tom : This is a cutaway diorama, designed to take pictures of rolling stock. 
Greg : I do it, but still not working properly. 
Well, here more images.... 

























I do these 4 crates for add some details to the diorama, 
and experiment with differents textures, colours and aging. 









Here you can see where those old boxes have been ..... 
















And others details. 
















Some mess around here... 














































With this, I completed this corner of the workshop. 














































Greetings. 

Xavier.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Xavier,
My real workshop doesn't look that real.









Bob


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW What a beautiful job you did. Going to enter it in a Contest?


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback. 
I've never presented my work in any competition, because 
I never thought it had a sufficient level how to do so. 
Thanks again. 

Best, 

Xaviier


----------



## civicex5speed (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing work, well done. 

It's the people who are very good that make it look easy. I'm sure the hours invested are many. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

You got me with the work bench! that brings it all home to me. 

--Eric


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Mate, this is absolutely fantastic! 10/10 for this project. Definitely raising the bar here.


----------

